# How does host surrogacy work in UK?



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi 

Wondering if you can help?

If we do a fresh ICSI cycle can embryos be transferred directly into the host mom or do embryos need to be frozen for 6 months first?

Generally speaking if the host mom gets a bfn will they wait for the IP to do another cycle in a few months time and be host mom again - or does it depend on each individual arrangement.

Will the IVF clinics allow embryos to be transferred into me and host mom at the same time? Im aware of this being done in the US but not sure how it works here.

Would be grateful for some info.

Many thanks Debbie


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I will answer as best I can !!

1) Yes - if the IM has an egg collection 2 days later the embryos can go straight into the host surrogate - this is a fresh transfer as opposed to a frozen transfer.

2) Sorry I dont understand what you are asking - In host the IM (Intended Mother) goes through a full IVF cycle and egg collection - the embryos will then be placed in to the host surrogate - if there are frozen embryos they will wait for the surrogate to have 1 period then they can transfer 2 more.

3) I think this has happened in this country before but it depends which clinic you are at.

Hope these answers help - if not ask away again - 

T xx


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi T,

Thanks for your answers.

Re question 2 - if the host surrogate gets a bfn and say there are no frozen embryos, generally speaking will the host surrogate wait for 3  months for the IM to do another fresh cycle? 

Debbie x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes if she wants to wait - I waited for my IM !!

T xx


----------

